# Winter driving and snow socks (pictures)



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I want my car to be road legal for the Colorado mountains but I wanted to try something different and quicker to install than snow chains. These fabric snow socks work like chains and are wrapped on the drive wheels.

They are Colorado DOT certified for roads where chains are required by law. The maximum speed for these is 30mph.

I tested them on some remaining solid ice patches in my neighborhood. They can be installed or removed in about 2 minutes. They fold up easily and fit under the cargo area.

I don't expect to use them in the city a lot except during a blizzard but I will use them to travel into the mountains.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Love it. Uber slave wear chains, but people on UP make lots of socks!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Interesting.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

seems like they would prevent damage to the fender and the rim for cars with low profile tires. Sounds like a good idea


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Update: they work well starting and stopping low speeds on ice and snow. More testing probably when it snows this weekend.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Do you think these would be durable though? Obviously not if you ride on pavement, but if you kept it on ice and snow do you think they'd wear through?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Do you think these would be durable though? Obviously not if you ride on pavement, but if you kept it on ice and snow do you think they'd wear through?


I have no idea yet. I assume they are far less durable than a good set of chains. They do require cleaning after use if you want to put them back clean in the boot. 15 minutes and they were solid brown on both sides with sand and dirt.

They cost $100-130 per pair of drive wheels, which is pretty cheap if they last a couple of years. Their worth depends on use like a good set of tires or chains.

I A/B tested traction with a full set of expensive performance all seasons (<8000 miles of wear). Very good so far.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 391694
> 
> 
> I want my car to be road legal for the Colorado mountains but I wanted to try something different and quicker to install than snow chains. These fabric snow socks work like chains and are wrapped on the drive wheels.
> ...


But . . . but . . . how long do they LAST ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> But . . . but . . . how long do they LAST ?


Who knows! I am expecting two years of moderate use.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I think you could have saved a few bucks by stitching a couple of shower caps together, but whatever works!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I think you could have saved a few bucks by stitching a couple of shower caps together, but whatever works!


Your shower caps are made out of kevlar-like weave?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Who knows! I am expecting two years of moderate use.


Never snows here.

Yet
I am strangely curious about " CAR SOCKS " !


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

OP, are you using snow tires with these socks or just all season tires?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have no idea yet. I assume they are far less durable than a good set of chains. They do require cleaning after use if you want to put them back clean in the boot. 15 minutes and they were solid brown on both sides with sand and dirt.


What do you do, throw them in the washer like regular socks? &#129315;


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> What do you do, throw them in the washer like regular socks? &#129315;


Oh no...what if one disappears in the dryer. 

I'm like @tohunt4me, I'll never ever need these but it's a fascinating concept.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Whew..... the price....

I picked up something like this 2 years ago:

Snow Straps on Amazon

But haven't had to use them yet as my snow tires have yet to let me down. Those above do look interesting as they go on so fast. Cleaning them after though.... seems like might be a bear.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Who knows! I am expecting two years of moderate use.


&#128514; More like 2 hours.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Keep us informed on the " Snow Socks".

Most of us never heard of this.

Now we have a Real World Tester.

Maybe U.P. needs a Product Review section by Real Drivers ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Whew..... the price....
> 
> I picked up something like this 2 years ago:
> 
> ...


2-3 times what consumer market chains or the alternative that you listed generally cost. They cost less than commercial vehicle chains. It is possible they will be even more durable. It is hard to tell.

They clean in hot water in a sink, bucket or with a hose, no big deal.

The main advantage of them is that they are easy to install and store compared to the alternative and they do the same job as chains.



tohunt4me said:


> Now we have a Real World Tester.
> 
> Maybe U.P. needs a Product Review section by Real Drivers ?


I might do a review.



peteyvavs said:


> &#128514; More like 2 hours.


They really do seem tough. I am not sure what would happen if you took them off-roading or drove them over 30mph but I am guessing it would be about the same outcome as destroying a pair of chains.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> 2-3 times what consumer market chains or the alternative that you listed generally cost. They cost less than commercial vehicle chains. It is possible they will be even more durable. It is hard to tell.
> 
> They clean in hot water in a sink, bucket or with a hose, no big deal.
> 
> ...


Wonder if they work in Mud.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Wonder if they work in Mud.


Traction-wise, probably better than all season tires and worse than all terrain tires. The issue you'd likely run into is collecting mud inside the sock and wheel. In a muddy/snowy single stretch I bet it's good. I'll have to test that out.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The socks sound very interesting. Please post review after some experience. 
I have Blizzaks on dedicated wheels for winter and my Odyssey will push snow with the bumper without stopping. 
For the just in case emergency I have some easy on plastic tire "chains"to get out of a tough spot.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YDLF2XM/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------

